# Quorn Mk3 - Universal Tool & Cutter Grinder



## burdickjp (Sep 7, 2019)

There's now a Mk3 version of the venerable Quorn: http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Quorn__Mk3__T_C__Grinder.html
Earlier this week I decided to take advantage of the USD to GBP exchange rate, went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## ddickey (Sep 7, 2019)

Did you order the complete material kit?


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## ddickey (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice, i really like how you can buy just the plans/drawings of the entire kit to see if its something within your skill set before pulling the trigger on the full kit only to find you got in too deep and end up shelving the kit only to be forgotten and never used.  The nice thing about it is the company will deduct the purchase price for the drawings from the kit price when you decide your ready to build it.  

Overall it looks to be a nice piece  of tooling that will pay for itself many many times over even in a small Hobby shop.  I am definitely gonna keep an eye out for a used one even  though I'd probably have a better  chance winning the lotto!  

Anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## rzw0wr (Sep 7, 2019)

I take it that this machine requires some machining.
Is this correct?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 7, 2019)

You completely fabricate it following the plans and using the materials sent. Comes out to about $750 shipped,


----------



## brino (Sep 7, 2019)

@burdickjp,

Great, congrats!
Will this become the "build thread"?

-brino


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 7, 2019)

That looks very interesting. It appears to have been drawn up as a solid model and then the drawings were made from this.


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 7, 2019)

brino said:


> Will this become the "build thread"?



I don't see why not.


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 7, 2019)

StevSmar said:


> That looks very interesting. It appears to have been drawn up as a solid model and then the drawings were made from this.



What I find interesting about that is how old the Quorn is. So they made solid models from old drawings, or redrew it, or something.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 7, 2019)

burdickjp said:


> What I find interesting about that is how old the Quorn is. So they made solid models from old drawings, or redrew it, or something.


I believe its version 3.0 with some design changes from the previous mk2 version.


----------



## ddickey (Sep 7, 2019)

I wonder how you sharpen square lathe bits with an ER collet. You'd think 5C would be the choice for this.


----------



## mikey (Sep 7, 2019)

There have been many more Quorn kits and plans bought than were ever built, due largely to the difficult construction. It looks like they got past that with the No 3. Might be worth jumping in now.


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 7, 2019)

ddickey said:


> I wonder how you sharpen square lathe bits with an ER collet. You'd think 5C would be the choice for this.


I'm curious about that myself.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the Mk 3. Need to start saving my pennies...


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 8, 2019)

This looks like a really great idea.  While I was learning to grind HSS lathe tools under Mike's tutelage I had imagined a jig that could work with my Lap Sharp machine to hold the blanks at the correct angle for final honing.  It looks like this does the same thing, but with a conical grinding wheel instead.

I'm curious how it works.  I recall seeing some write ups on it over the years.  Will do some digging and see what I come up with.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's an article from 1996 on an earlier model...




__





						A Rank Beginner Builds the QUORN Universal Cutter and Toolgrinder
					





					modelenginenews.org
				




I haven't been able to find any videos or reviews of operation of the grinder.


----------



## ddickey (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## burdickjp (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm most looking forward to grinding carbide.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 8, 2019)

ddickey said:


>


That helps.  Thanks.  Looks like a pretty useful tool for my 10" Logan, although my little belt grinder does ok with some care holding by hand.


----------



## arvidj (Sep 9, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Nice, i really like how you can buy just the plans/drawings of the entire kit to see if its something within your skill set before pulling the trigger on the full kit only to find you got in too deep and end up shelving the kit only to be forgotten and never used.  The nice thing about it is the company will deduct the purchase price for the drawings from the kit price when you decide your ready to build it.
> ...



As a data point the plans and drawings came to a little over $92 shipped to Minnesota. About $13 of that was shipping.


----------



## kwilliam (Sep 9, 2019)

I ordered a set of plans.
I have the II kit from an Australian supplier. This was completely unusable as everything was way undersized. The bronze rotating base had the cone leaning at a 15 degree angle. I would like others opinion of the quality of castings from hemingway.


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 10, 2019)

kwilliam said:


> I would like others opinion of the quality of castings from hemingway.



I'll be taking pictures and measurements when the parts get here. They're on their way and should arrive before the end of the week.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 10, 2019)

You're not helping me save money, mentioning the exchange rate in step with the release of an improved Quorn.  What the Quorn can do that the Deckel can't do (as easily) is make the back cuts on end mill faces and drill bits.  Hmmm...


----------



## ddickey (Sep 10, 2019)

What's a back cut?


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 10, 2019)

The back cut is what I call the second clearance cut on an end mill or drill.  You've got the cutting edge, the first clearance cut, and the back cut.  To do correctly (without using "improper" surfaces of the cup wheel) you need to be able to go well past center with the tool head, which the Quorn can do.  That's the single biggest shortcoming with the Deckel clone.


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 10, 2019)

It looks like the changes to the Mk3 address many of the construction and use difficulties of the Quorn.  FYI, Gary Martin at Martin Model and Pattern sells casting kits for the Quorn, and he also has 5C collet holder castings.  All his castings can be ordered individually, in case you mess up a casting or already have a set of 5C collets you want to use.  I wonder what the differences in the castings between the Mk2 and Mk3.


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 13, 2019)

My kit arrived!
The construction notes are short, but informative for their length. The user notes is even shorter, but denser. The drawings are A3 sized and are entirely digitally authored.

Here are the included castings. At first glance, I don't think any are specific to the Mk3:






For those who are curious, it seems the idea for the use of ER chucks on lathe tooling is to hold a square tool blank in a round collet.


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2019)

burdickjp said:


> Here are the included castings.



Sorry, I cannot see any pictures in your post.
Please try again, I'm sure many of us would like to!
-brino


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 13, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6rd5vj0l87epzw7/JPB10040.JPG?raw=1


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2019)

And you put a ruler (scale) in for reference, too.
Must have been a weighty package!
Thanks!
-brino


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the link......I'll try embedding it.......


----------



## burdickjp (Sep 13, 2019)

brino said:


> Must have been a weighty package!



It came in two boxes. They arrived very quickly! Everything was well packed and most things were labeled.


----------



## arvidj (Oct 2, 2019)

I anxiously await the build thread.


----------



## stioc (Oct 3, 2019)

arvidj said:


> I anxiously await the build thread.



I guess I missed this until @arvidj bumped it up. I recently built Harold's simple rest but this is a whole different level. Would love to see the build too!


----------



## burdickjp (Oct 3, 2019)

My shop is currently in a PODs warehouse. It's going to be a little white to find shop space, get it unpacked, and start into this. It will be my first project in the new shop, though!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 17, 2019)

Looking forward to the build................................


----------



## burdickjp (Nov 4, 2019)

I started into it recently:




__





						Making a Quorn Mk3 Tool & Cutter Grinder part 2
					

First operations on the base castings.



					burdickjp.gitlab.io


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gary Martin from Martin Model & Pattern sells the Quorn package also  " Buy U.S.A." it is more economical 

See Gary at the NAMES Conference in Detroit MI  April of every year




*  The book, "Quorn Universal Tool and Cutter Grinder", by Prof. D. H. Chaddock describes not only how to machine and build the Quorn but also includes the many sharpening and grinding operations it performs. Also suggested http://www.thebloughs.net/hobbies/metalworking/quorn/index.php#overview as a very comprehensive and detailed description (with AutoCAD drawings) on building the Quorn
     Martin Model has accessories to make your Quorn easier to build and more versatile to use.



 Printable Universal Gear Hobber Order Form*


----------



## burdickjp (Nov 6, 2019)

Here's the next step in my progress:




__





						making holes, AKA Quorn part 3
					

I talk about putting holes in things, particularly on the Quorn base castings.



					burdickjp.gitlab.io


----------



## arvidj (Nov 9, 2019)

burdickjp said:


> Here's the next step in my progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I, and I am sure others, appreciate the detail in your build thread.

Thanks!!!


----------



## burdickjp (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you!
This weekend I worked on a fixture for making split cotters. I hope to have a write up together soon!


----------

